# Labs from yesterday



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Went this morning to get my labs that I had done yesterday. All were done but the Calcitonin levels. Not to worried about those being off though. I'm just wondering if I really need to be in the low iodine diet with my TSH so darn high. I will still follow it of course but I would think my body would readily absorb the RAI at this point.

The nurse at the lab was funny. She saw me and said "did you see your levels! How are you even out of bed!?" I told her I did a double take when I saw them myself and she told me she did to when she went to fax them to my doctor. Her TSH has been up to 75 before and she felt horrid she said. At least the levels have finally gotten my doctor's attention and things are rolling. 

Calcium 9.1 normal is 8.6 to 10.0
Magnesium 2.3 normal is 1.8 to 2.5
Phosphorus 3.5 normal is 2.5 to 4.6
Thyroglobulin 4.3 normal is .9 to 56.0 (seems like a big range to me)
Thyroglobulin Aby <1 normal is <4
*T4 Free <.25 normal is .61 to 1.12*
*TSH 123.74 normal is .34 to 5.60* this is the one the nurse was so funny about
TPO Antibody 2 normal is <9.0


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> Went this morning to get my labs that I had done yesterday. All were done but the Calcitonin levels. Not to worried about those being off though. I'm just wondering if I really need to be in the low iodine diet with my TSH so darn high. I will still follow it of course but I would think my body would readily absorb the RAI at this point.
> 
> The nurse at the lab was funny. She saw me and said "did you see your levels! How are you even out of bed!?" I told her I did a double take when I saw them myself and she told me she did to when she went to fax them to my doctor. Her TSH has been up to 75 before and she felt horrid she said. At least the levels have finally gotten my doctor's attention and things are rolling.
> 
> ...


Good Lord; I would be comatose! You poor darlin'! How on earth are you able to function?


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Not sure Andros. I'm thinking it is strength given by God at this point and a ton of support from our church family. I have no idea what we would do without them. We have meals being provided every other night and people come clean our house once a week. This doesn't include all the times people have just called and asked to have the kids over as well. We are truly blessed for sure! Plus as you know from another post I have an amazing husband. 

Thankfully I have times during the day when I feel okay. No where near what I am used to but at least it is okay and not really bad like what I'm finding to be normal at this point. I'm just happy things are finally moving so it is easier for me to deal with it all. Should only be a few more weeks of this craziness and then we should be getting back to normal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> Not sure Andros. I'm thinking it is strength given by God at this point and a ton of support from our church family. I have no idea what we would do without them. We have meals being provided every other night and people come clean our house once a week. This doesn't include all the times people have just called and asked to have the kids over as well. We are truly blessed for sure! Plus as you know from another post I have an amazing husband.
> 
> Thankfully I have times during the day when I feel okay. No where near what I am used to but at least it is okay and not really bad like what I'm finding to be normal at this point. I'm just happy things are finally moving so it is easier for me to deal with it all. Should only be a few more weeks of this craziness and then we should be getting back to normal.


Yes; God is always there for us!! I could not agree more! If not for God; I would not even be here. I believe that deeply!

I'll bet you don't have any FT3 judging by the looks of the FT4! Oh, my gosh!


----------

